# Is this True?



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

I read on the message boards that starting July 1st employeers will have to provide one flight home per year. Is this true? If so is that for the entire family or just the employee? What happens if you started the job prior to July 1st?

Thanks


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I havent heard that one.
I know as of 1st July employers will need to give their employee medical insurance (they dont have to cover the whole family-just the employee)

Im sure Elphaba will be able to shed more light on the situation when she logs on


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Flights are often part of any employee's contract, but it is not compulsory that they are offered. It is really one of those things that are generally included, but will vary. I have heard nothing about compulsory flights and think it highly unlikely that such a thing would be offered.

As Sgilli says from July 2008 employers mucst offer basic medical cover to employees. Note however, that this may not be at a level that you want and families/dependents are not included.


----------



## stemck2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

im thinkin of having a shoulder operation to stop it from dislocating so easily would somthing like that be covered do you think?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

stemck2001 said:


> im thinkin of having a shoulder operation to stop it from dislocating so easily would somthing like that be covered do you think?


Check the policy schedule. All plans vary....


-


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I think the flights are optional from my understanding. Getting off topic, but still in the area I was informed that after one year of work in Dubai employers are required to give 30 days leave to the employee.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Iron Horse said:


> I think the flights are optional from my understanding. Getting off topic, but still in the area I was informed that after one year of work in Dubai employers are required to give 30 days leave to the employee.


I think that would depend on your contract as to how many days off you would be entitled to.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> I think that would depend on your contract as to how many days off you would be entitled to.


Very likely. 

One thing I'm thinking about is for you to purchase a round trip ticket or your employer purchases it and then just pay the fee to change the return date and you have your flight home.


----------



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

This is why I asked the question. Please read the quote below from another post I think it was the post Interview questions....



Elphaba said:


> NB - the company must provide one return flight home each year and medical insurance too from 1st July. Don't let then tell you they are being generous in offering these.
> -


Thanks!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Flights are often part of any employee's contract, but it is not compulsory that they are offered. It is really one of those things that are generally included, but will vary. I have heard nothing about compulsory flights and think it highly unlikely that such a thing would be offered.
> 
> As Sgilli says from July 2008 employers mucst offer basic medical cover to employees. Note however, that this may not be at a level that you want and families/dependents are not included.



I still am of the belief that its not compulsory to offer flights, same as it isnt compulsory to offer accommodation or schooling.

As far as Im aware it will only be compulsory for the medical insurance for the employee (not their whole family) as of July 1st

Sorry I couldnt help more.


----------

